# Verzeichnisse mit .htaccess ausblenden?



## Festplatte (3. Juli 2013)

Guten Tag,

ich habe eine eigene Website und da habe ich momentan das Problem, dass der Nutzer alle Verzeichnisse einfach so ansteuern kann.  Also wenn er z.B. auf "http://erdnussknacker.tk/images/" geht, dann wird ihm da der komplette Inhalt angezeigt. Ist es mit der .htaccess-Datei möglich, dass dem Besucher da z.B. nur ein leerer Bildschirm angezeigt wird, wie bei anderen Seiten? Und wenn ja, wie? Die einzelnen Dateien sollen aber noch direkt anzeigbar sein.


----------



## bingo88 (3. Juli 2013)

Das klingt nach dem Modul mod_autoindex. Wenn du das ganz raus haben willst, entweder das "Indexes" bei "Options Indexes" in deiner config entfernen oder mod_autoindex ganz abschalten.


----------



## Festplatte (3. Juli 2013)

An die Haupt-Serverconfig komme ich nicht dran, das ist ein Webspace bei PHP-Friends. Ich kann nur .htaccess-Dateien machen um sowas zu lösen. Ich hab aber noch nie eine gemacht, lässt sich das denn nicht über eine .htaccess-Datei lösen?


----------



## bingo88 (3. Juli 2013)

Doch, das geht auch. Ich habe dir mal hier eine Seite herausgesucht: htaccess - web.LuWi.de (Abschnitt "Indexes")


----------



## Festplatte (3. Juli 2013)

Also einfach eine .htaccess erstellen und "Options -Indexes" reinschreiben?


----------



## bingo88 (4. Juli 2013)

Ja, das reicht eigentlich. Wenn es nicht klappt, kann es sein, dass in der Hauptconfig das Überschreiben der Einstellungen durch .htaccess Dateien nicht erlaubt wurde.


----------



## keinnick (4. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht habe ich es ja auch falsch verstanden was das Problem ist, aber wenn Du einfach nur willst, dass der Besucher eine weiße Seite sieht wenn er das Verzeichnis direkt aufruft, pack doch eine leere index.html (.php je nachdem) in das Verzeichnis.


----------



## Festplatte (4. Juli 2013)

Okay, ich habe beides ausprobiert und beides funktioniert. Welche Möglichkeit sollte ich nun nutzen, ist die Methode über die .htaccess sicherer als die per leerer Seite? Theoretisch kann ich die Fehlermeldung doch per .htaccess selbst stylen, also so dass dort ein Bild angezeigt wird oder eine HTML-Seite, oder? Z.B. so wie das bei Google ist. (http://www.google.de/wrong)


----------



## keinnick (4. Juli 2013)

Was "sicherer" ist, kann ich Dir nicht beantworten. Aber wenn Du einfach nur möchtest, dass der User beim Aufruf des Verzeichnisses eine solche Meldung sieht, pack die Seite / Grafik Deiner Wahl in die index-datei.  So würde ich es machen weil es die einfachste Lösung ist und ich von "htaccess-Gefrickel" nicht so der Fan bin aber das sieht wohl jeder anders


----------



## Festplatte (4. Juli 2013)

Ich hab jetzt erstmal eigene Fehlerseiten für 403 und 404 gemacht und die per .htaccess eingetragen.  So sieht die aus: 
	
	



```
Options -Indexes

ErrorDocument 403 /fehler/403.php
ErrorDocument 404 /fehler/404.php
```

Funktioniert ganz wunderbar so!  (404 oder 403)


----------



## keinnick (4. Juli 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt erstmal eigene Fehlerseiten für 403 und 404 gemacht und die per .htaccess eingetragen.  So sieht die aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs gerade im IE 10 getestet (zwangsweise da noch im Büro) Da kommt nur die Standardfehlerseite vom IE. Teste das mit dem vielleicht nochmal. Ansonsten ist es ja cool wenn es klappt


----------

